# MSI Recruiting...



## Cleanupman

Received the following email from MSI this morning....



signature logoMSI
8665 Baypine Rd Suite 200
Jacksonville, FL 32256
(904) 423-2171 – Elizabeth Strickland


Vendor Partner Opportunities
· Inspections
· Property and Asset Management
· Property Preservation
· Repairs
· Valuations – Appraisal and BPO / Mark to Market

You have been identified by us as a premier real estate provider based on our knowledge of your past business practices. Your track record of success means a lot to us and we would like to invite you to become a MSI approved vendor. We encourage you to complete our application to begin working with us to perform Inspections, Property and Asset Management, Property Preservation, and Repairs on behalf of our clients. 

MSI has a 30 Year history of providing best in class products and services to the Finance, Insurance, Mortgage and Real Estate sectors. Here is a sample of some of the features and benefits that MSI brings to you:
ü Pick the services you want or can provide. For example you can provide MSI with Inspection and Preservation services but not Repairs. You will need the appropriate licensing and experience however we allow our partners to provide multiple products and services. 
ü 8 hour exclusivity period for you to accept an order from us (We will email only to you an 8 hour opportunity to accept after that we will broadcast email to other vendors on a first acceptance basis).
ü We will send our work to multiple e-mail addresses so you can delegate work to your team (You can delegate while maintaining awareness and providing oversight).
ü Self-manage your own territories and zip codes. (You can request how large or small an area you can effectively work, our VM team may adjust this area based on your capacity or past performance).

There is NO cost or fees to be a MSI approved supplier/vendor. Our fees vary by product and we pay on a 45 day billing cycle. 

As part of the MSI team you will be expected to perform professionally and consistently so that both of us can achieve the goal of 100% client satisfaction. Open communication is important to us and we always appreciate your feedback and comments. Feel free to email us at [email protected]

These are exciting days ahead and we look forward to our partnership.

After completion of the online application, you will be contacted by our Vendor Management Team in approximately one week to review or activate your account. Below is the online link to our application:

www.MSIonline.com

Click on Field Representative interested in working with MSI register here




cid:[email protected]
Elizabeth Strickland
MSI – QC & Vendor Management
Direct: (904) 423-2171
(904) 423-2150 Ext. 3171
(800) 346-2432 Ext. 3171
[email protected]
www.msionline.com

CONFIDENTIALITY AND PRIVILEGED STATEMENT:
The information contained in this email (including any attachments) is intended only for the personal and confidential use of the intended recipient(s). This message may contain privileged and confidential information, if you are not the intended recipient of this email, any access to, review of, disclosure, copying, distribution or dissemination of this information is prohibited, and may be unlawful. If you have received this message in error, please notify the sender and delete the material from any computer, disk drive, other storage device or media.



CONFIDENTIALITY AND PRIVILEGED STATEMENT:
The information contained in this email (including any attachments) is intended only for the personal and confidential use of the intended recipient(s). This message may contain privileged and confidential information, if you are not the intended recipient of this email, any access to, review of, disclosure, copying, distribution or dissemination of this information is prohibited, and may be unlawful. If you have received this message in error, please notify the sender and delete the material from any computer, disk drive, other storage device or media.

Our response.....

Hello Elizabeth,

Due to some past events withing the property preservation industry our company now has the following policies.

Prior to filling out any paperwork, signing any contracts or entering into any type of agreements with any organization we will need to know the following;
1. Who your clients are...we do not ask the information just who they are; ie. WFHM, FNMA etc.
2. Prior to filing out any documents entering into any agreement we must be able to review your company's pricing, unless of course we are able to act as a true independent contractor and bill for our services. If MSI pricing is conducive to our company's business model then we will proceed.
3.Accounts receivable over 30 days are assessed a 1% interest penalty. Unless there is an acceptable and valid reason for our company to finance the completion of services for your company past 30 days.

Please advise as to how MSI would like to proceed with our company providing any property preservation services with your company.

Thank you

I know they are having issues with the local Contractors in the area as they have been stringing out payments past 180 days....
Anyone now where they get their work...I have heard red flags on MSI...


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> Received the following email from MSI this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> signature logoMSI
> 8665 Baypine Rd Suite 200
> Jacksonville, FL 32256
> (904) 423-2171 – Elizabeth Strickland
> 
> 
> Vendor Partner Opportunities
> · Inspections
> · Property and Asset Management
> · Property Preservation
> · Repairs
> · Valuations – Appraisal and BPO / Mark to Market
> 
> You have been identified by us as a premier real estate provider based on our knowledge of your past business practices. Your track record of success means a lot to us and we would like to invite you to become a MSI approved vendor. We encourage you to complete our application to begin working with us to perform Inspections, Property and Asset Management, Property Preservation, and Repairs on behalf of our clients.
> 
> MSI has a 30 Year history of providing best in class products and services to the Finance, Insurance, Mortgage and Real Estate sectors. Here is a sample of some of the features and benefits that MSI brings to you:
> ü Pick the services you want or can provide. For example you can provide MSI with Inspection and Preservation services but not Repairs. You will need the appropriate licensing and experience however we allow our partners to provide multiple products and services.
> ü 8 hour exclusivity period for you to accept an order from us (We will email only to you an 8 hour opportunity to accept after that we will broadcast email to other vendors on a first acceptance basis).
> ü We will send our work to multiple e-mail addresses so you can delegate work to your team (You can delegate while maintaining awareness and providing oversight).
> ü Self-manage your own territories and zip codes. (You can request how large or small an area you can effectively work, our VM team may adjust this area based on your capacity or past performance).
> 
> There is NO cost or fees to be a MSI approved supplier/vendor. Our fees vary by product and we pay on a 45 day billing cycle.
> 
> As part of the MSI team you will be expected to perform professionally and consistently so that both of us can achieve the goal of 100% client satisfaction. Open communication is important to us and we always appreciate your feedback and comments. Feel free to email us at [email protected]
> 
> These are exciting days ahead and we look forward to our partnership.
> 
> After completion of the online application, you will be contacted by our Vendor Management Team in approximately one week to review or activate your account. Below is the online link to our application:
> 
> www.MSIonline.com
> 
> Click on Field Representative interested in working with MSI register here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cid:[email protected]
> Elizabeth Strickland
> MSI – QC & Vendor Management
> Direct: (904) 423-2171
> (904) 423-2150 Ext. 3171
> (800) 346-2432 Ext. 3171
> [email protected]
> www.msionline.com
> 
> CONFIDENTIALITY AND PRIVILEGED STATEMENT:
> The information contained in this email (including any attachments) is intended only for the personal and confidential use of the intended recipient(s). This message may contain privileged and confidential information, if you are not the intended recipient of this email, any access to, review of, disclosure, copying, distribution or dissemination of this information is prohibited, and may be unlawful. If you have received this message in error, please notify the sender and delete the material from any computer, disk drive, other storage device or media.
> 
> 
> 
> CONFIDENTIALITY AND PRIVILEGED STATEMENT:
> The information contained in this email (including any attachments) is intended only for the personal and confidential use of the intended recipient(s). This message may contain privileged and confidential information, if you are not the intended recipient of this email, any access to, review of, disclosure, copying, distribution or dissemination of this information is prohibited, and may be unlawful. If you have received this message in error, please notify the sender and delete the material from any computer, disk drive, other storage device or media.
> 
> Our response.....
> 
> Hello Elizabeth,
> 
> Due to some past events withing the property preservation industry our company now has the following policies.
> 
> Prior to filling out any paperwork, signing any contracts or entering into any type of agreements with any organization we will need to know the following;
> 1. Who your clients are...we do not ask the information just who they are; ie. WFHM, FNMA etc.
> 2. Prior to filing out any documents entering into any agreement we must be able to review your company's pricing, unless of course we are able to act as a true independent contractor and bill for our services. If MSI pricing is conducive to our company's business model then we will proceed.
> 3.Accounts receivable over 30 days are assessed a 1% interest penalty. Unless there is an acceptable and valid reason for our company to finance the completion of services for your company past 30 days.
> 
> Please advise as to how MSI would like to proceed with our company providing any property preservation services with your company.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I know they are having issues with the local Contractors in the area as they have been stringing out payments past 180 days....
> Anyone now where they get their work...I have heard red flags on MSI...


They took work from SG and CL


----------



## STARBABY

thanohano44 said:


> They took work from SG and CL


Hope so I`m I vendor with them and I haven`t had any problems with other than not a lot of work from them!


----------



## Cleanupman

If they are subbing those two company's work the numbers probably will not be conducive to our business model...
I do get a mixed bag on them but.....

My biggest issue is the 45 days...there is absolutely no reason not to be paid net 30 when you front all the expense to complete services...


----------



## STARBABY

Cleanupman said:


> If they are subbing those two company's work the numbers probably will not be conducive to our business model...
> I do get a mixed bag on them but.....
> 
> My biggest issue is the 45 days...there is absolutely no reason not to be paid net 30 when you front all the expense to complete services...


Are they subbing or did they take the work from them?


----------



## Cleanupman

That I do not know and I doubt they will be willing to reply to my response. But that was the second one in a week.
I ignored the first.
However, that is our company's position when a company comes recruiting....

we just will no longer jump through the hoops only to find they want to pay $40 for a wint...


----------



## Cocky Rocky

*Kudos, Cleanupman*

Way to stick to your guns! Let them know who's boss! Do you know how many times a VM has called to offer me a job, gives me all the details, where it's at, what type of job etc. etc. only to neglect to mention what it pays?!?! What are these morons thinking??? I used to bend over backwards for these turds when it was profitable, but my greatest pleasure in the last year or two has been being as frank as possible and telling them to stuff it! When one of these crooked companies falls another one will pop up to replace it, so I don't worry about "what they think", and it feels soooooo good to get the last word!


----------



## Valley

Cocky Rocky said:


> Way to stick to your guns! Let them know who's boss! Do you know how many times a VM has called to offer me a job, gives me all the details, where it's at, what type of job etc. etc. only to neglect to mention what it pays?!?! What are these morons thinking??? I used to bend over backwards for these turds when it was profitable, but my greatest pleasure in the last year or two has been being as frank as possible and telling them to stuff it! When one of these crooked companies falls another one will pop up to replace it, so I don't worry about "what they think", and it feels soooooo good to get the last word!




Yeah, What he said !! :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

I've gotten the same butter you up email from them.

The hilarious thing is that they know nothing of me or my business practices.


----------



## Cleanupman

BPWY said:


> I've gotten the same butter you up email from them.
> 
> The hilarious thing is that they know nothing of me or my business practices.


I t appears this is a blanket email to companies that have been in the industry a while...at least they are trying to recruit veterans that have a clue....


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> I t appears this is a blanket email to companies that have been in the industry a while...at least they are trying to recruit veterans that have a clue....





I knew it was a blanket email. And OK they are looking for experience but don't they also realize the experienced will see thru their BS email????
When trying to BS some one from the very first recruiting email I don't know about you but I'd tend to run away.


----------

